
Releasing new version of Datacol(a self hosted PaaS on Google cloud) - dsy_oi
https://github.com/datacol-io/datacol/releases/tag/v1.0.0-alpha.5
======
dsy_oi
Author here, will be glad to answer any questions you have. I have added
following improvements into the new version -

* Provisioning and linking cloudsql postgres instance. [1]

* Streaming logs

* Support for Heroku Buildpack

[1]:
[https://www.datacol.io/docs/cloudsql](https://www.datacol.io/docs/cloudsql)

